

Slovenia are winning the Olympics - alexholehouse
http://simon.forsyth.net/olympics.html

======
rorrr
"Winning" would only make sense if the number of Olympics participants was
proportional to the population.

~~~
obilgic
Finding/Educating new talents is also part of the game.

